# An alle WoWler! Umfrage zu Spielerfahrungen



## TheRooster1848 (20. Juni 2017)

An alle Hordler und Allianzler in Orgrimmar und Sturmwind,

 

wir sind eine Forschergruppe an der TU Dortmund und laden Dich als Experten/Expertin für WoW herzlich ein, einen Fragebogen zu deinen Spielerfahrungen zu beantworten und dann an einer Verlosung teilzunehmen!

Der Fragebogen benötigt ca. 10 - 15 Minuten und erfasst nur anonymisierte Daten. Mit Deiner Teilnahme an dieser Studie trägst Du dazu bei, neue Technologien noch stärker an die Bedürfnisse von Menschen anzupassen.

Unter allen Teilnehmenden werden als Belohnung fürs Durchhalten drei 20&#8364; Battle.net Gutscheinkarten verlost! Ist das nichts?!

Zur Teilnahme einfach folgenden Link öffnen: 

 

https://umfragen.tu-dortmund.de/index.php/231314/lang-en

 

Verbreite diese Botschaft in ganz Kalimdor und weit darüber hinaus. Teile dazu einfach den Link zur Umfrage. 

Für Rückfragen erreichst Du uns unter:

 

silke.klas-hagemann@tu-dortmund.de 

carolin.langenbach@tu-dortmund.de

 

Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung! Für Azeroth!


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2017)

Ist ok. Eintragen etwailliger Daten zur Teilnahme an der Verlosung auf eigene Gefahr. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich davon.


----------



## TheRooster1848 (27. Juni 2017)

Hier kleines Update:

 

Wir haben bis jetzt ca. 60 Teilnehmer, brauchen für eine aussagekräftige Studie aber ca. 500 richtig ausgefüllte Fragebögen.
 

Es wäre also echt super, wenn ihr die Umfrage ausfüllt, weiter verlinkt oder in anderen Foren teilt. Ihr helft zwei Studentinnen bei deren Arbeit.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

wird gemacht!


----------



## Elijah8 (4. Juli 2017)

Sehr gern


----------



## TheRooster1848 (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

 

hier das nächste Update.

 

Wir haben bis jetzt 90 ausgefüllte Fragebögen, aber auch über 120 abgebrochene Fragebögen :-(

 

Legt euch ins Zeug! Es lohnt sich, drei 20&#8364; Battle.net Gutscheine warten auf euch. Ja, die Fragen sind manchmal etwas schwer zu verstehen, aber da wir eine internationale Zielgruppe ansprechen, musste die Umfrage auf englisch gestellt werden.


----------

